# Camera App



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Is it possible to flash a different camera app and if so does anyone know of any good ones?


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Are you running AOSP or sense? If AOSP you could find the miui camera or download a camera app from the market. As far as sense not sure sorry as i dont use sense personally


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Is it possible to flash a different camera app and if so does anyone know of any good ones?


What ROM are you on? If sense 3.0 then a 3.5 camera will work on some


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Is it possible to flash a different camera app and if so does anyone know of any good ones?


You don't have to flash anything just jump in the market and check them out there's tons. With descriptions and all. Depends on what your looking for


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

im asop cm7 thanks


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> im asop cm7 thanks


No camera app is going to give the same performance as a Sense camera in a Sense ROM. MIUI camera works really good on CM7.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

Personal favorite of mine is the lightbox camera. Lots of cool filters a la instagram


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

you could also try pudding camera its pretty nice


----------

